# Im trying Halftone Screen Printing



## macxel (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm trying to create a CMYK Color Halftone layout for t-shirt printing but i got some problem with it, my Corel Draw Advance Setting in Print Separation doesn't work, here's my screen shot:










even i have already clicked the *Print Separation*, the *Use Advance Setting* still not activated....
does anyone know how to activate this setting??

the ADVANCE SETTING in SEPARATION TAB..

pls... 

edit:

even the Frequency and Angles it don't activate


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

You have both pantone colors and cymk, uncheck the pantone and go to print preview and see what you have.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't use Corel, but a couple of things I notice on that screen: one is that you probably want "convert spot colours to process" checked (unless you have a specific reason not to). Two is that the "2 issues" tab looks like a warning screen - is that nothing relevant? Or do you need to address those errors to get the results you want?


----------



## macxel (Aug 5, 2008)

yah i have already disable the PANTONE color and still it wont work:


----------



## macxel (Aug 5, 2008)

Solmu said:


> I don't use Corel, but a couple of things I notice on that screen: one is that you probably want "convert spot colours to process" checked (unless you have a specific reason not to). Two is that the "2 issues" tab looks like a warning screen - is that nothing relevant? Or do you need to address those errors to get the results you want?



here I'm just trying to follow what i have seen in the tutorial given to me..and that i want to learn...there tutorial actually has a function of that Advance Setting..

here's the link of the tutorial Corel Draw Tutorial

but when i print preview my work i noticed that some functions are disabled... 

i might thinking is my Corel X3 has a problem...
or what...

anyone know how to configure it so it will activated?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You've fixed the spot colour conflict and it's gone from having two issues to one issue. I don't think that's a coincidence, so I'd say again it's worth checking that tab for conflicts.


----------



## macxel (Aug 5, 2008)

btw... i'm using process color not a spot color


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I think ou have to have a postscript printer or printer driver in order to print the cmyk plates with screen angles and frequencies. I don't use corel much anymore, but I think that's how it works. Do the other seperations- spot colors- show up in the preview?

OOPS, that's not right, the seperations should show up even with a regular printer.


----------



## RickB (Jun 15, 2007)

Do you have a rip installed? I use Ghostscript/Ghostview and this works for me: From Corel,under the General tab, print to file using postscript independant device. Then look under the Separations tab. This may make the advanced options you want available. You can input your settings, go ahead and print to file, then open the file in the rip to print out.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

You need a postscript printer and driver to be able to print what you want. I just look at your screen shots again and on the top tabs Postscript tab is missing.


----------



## SixFeetDeep (Jul 13, 2008)

I am having this same problem! It is so frustrating! I need that Advanced setting box to be checkable!! Did you figure out how to make it work??? Please get back to me.
-Cameron


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

SixFeetDeep said:


> I am having this same problem! It is so frustrating! I need that Advanced setting box to be checkable!! Did you figure out how to make it work??? Please get back to me.
> -Cameron


Hi
A couple of the guys have already given the answer. I use Corel X3 and can tell you that you MUST select a poscript printer under the general tab, before the advanced settings within the postcript tab are available. Hope that helps, good luck.
Sorry, I meant to say the advanced setting under the separations tab.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, you need a postscript printer. One that works well and that comes with windows is the HP4MV Driver.


----------



## JonnRamaer (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Macxel, 

RickB has given you the solution there. Get ghostscript and ghost view, download them - install them. They work together. You'll need instructions, I guess, but the process is really simple. 

1) Install ghost script
2) Install ghost view
3) In Corel, when ready to print, select "device independent postscript file"
4) Under the separations tab, check print separations, then check use advanced settings. You can now use your line count and screen angle options. Under the pre-press tab, de-select calibration bar, reg marks, etc, unless you wishto use them as set in Corel.
5) back to general output tab: click apply, then click print.
6) "print to file" window opens. File type is postscript, you can leave this. enter the file name and make sure to save the file some where easy to find. I use my desktop, in a certain folder. 
7) Minimize Corel. Go to the file, right click and select the "open with ghost view".
8) ghost view interface window shows up, with a page and your image on it. The orientation on the page may be in-correct, just adjust the page type/size, use the orientation options at the top of the window.
9) click print. go into the printer options for your printer. Set for best quality output; set correct page orientation for the image; set output color as greyscale and choose black only (or the closest setting your device has like this); then select to have a print pre-view before final output.
10) then go! and presto ...voila! after the preview window shows up, your output shall be the exact image...made up of halftone dots!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

"Don't blend in...Stand Out!""


----------

